# Coolest Sci Fi Ship?



## Clark Kent

*Coolest Sci Fi Ship?
By Silent Bob - 12-03-2008 01:44 PM
Originally Posted at: Dead Parrot Tavern*
====================

Lets list em, and when we have enough, I'll add a poll 
Non-fighters please.


Star Trek / TOS & TNG
- Original Enterprise
- Enterprise A
- Enterprise B
- Enterprise C
- Enterprise D
- Enterprise E
- Klingon D7
- Romulan Bird of Prey
- Klingon Bird of Prey
- Klingon Vorcha

DS9
- Defiant
- Cardasian Galor Class

Voy

Ent



BSG
- TOS Galactica
- TOS BaseStar
- TNS Galactica
- TNS Pegasas
- TNS Basestar


B5
- Vorlon Crusier
- EDS Crusier
- Centari Crusier
- Minbari Battleship
- Shadow Crusier
- Whitestar


add yours to the list. 


Read More...


------------------------------------
The Dead Parrot Tavern - The Dead Parrot Tavern is a community forum for the discussion of the golden age of piracy, pirate fests, ren faires, science fiction, fantasy and horror with news, info, calendars of events, message boards, and more! We welcome all to our shores!


----------



## tahuti

Must all your posts start with coolest? People could think there must be some temperature anomaly in your part of the world. "Heavy"  TARDIS http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TARDIS


----------



## jks9199

Serenity!






She wasn't perfect, sometimes she barely flew -- but she was as much a character as any other member of the crew!


----------



## zDom

I always dug the Star Destroyers in Star Wars


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Space Battleship Yamato  (with magic healing powers)


----------



## crushing

Lexx


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Harlock's Arcadia


----------



## MA-Caver

Somewhere on this forum I had posted a link to a site that showed the comparative sizes of nearly every Sci-fi ship ever made/conceived... durned if I can find it now... tried these key words Sci-fi, ship, sizes and got nothing... a little help here... I know I posted it... just can't remember where or the name of the thread... sigh.

But I liked the Sulacco from Aliens... looks like a big assault rifle.


----------



## Tez3

Moya from Farscape (with Pilot of course)


----------



## Sukerkin

I loved the EDS ships in B5 - as I said elsewhere I was struck by the 'grounded in reality' science on which they were based and the use of what I would term "Capital Ship Missiles" (from Space Empires) was a winner for me.

Having said that, the navy in Starship Troopers was pretty good - a shame that the infantry based nature of the story kept us from seeing more.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Couldn't find the post, found some links though
http://www.people.iup.edu/pnwm/comparison.gif

http://www.merzo.net/


----------



## MA-Caver

Thanks... a lot prettier than the one I put up... (still in search mode)..


----------



## Sukerkin

I looked too and nothing showed up - it's as if it never was (and I do recall seeing it so we're not dreaming ).


----------



## Nolerama

Come on.... Red Dwarf (with Holly, the computer).


----------



## Gordon Nore

The Enterprise NX-01, though not strictly Star Trek canon, still appeals to me. The look metallic of the thing, with rivets and cumbersome bulk heads, looks man made to me. The Battlestar Galactica from the new series has that authentic feel.











Star Trek Phase II online is running a new ep in December in which Kirk's TV era ship will be destroyed, paving the way to a vessel that will be in line with the beginning of the movie era. I'm looking forward to seeing them reconstruct it.

http://www.startreknewvoyages.com/news20080827a.html


----------



## Xue Sheng

Moya or a Vorlon Cruiser

And remember this from here


----------



## arnisador

The aliens' ship from _Lifeforce _was pretty cool...


----------



## jks9199

I'd forgotten the Andromeda...  She should definitely be in the running -- especially with Ronnie the Avatar!

And what about some of the ships from Buck Rogers in the 25th Century?  Like the Draconian Warships, or the Searcher?  (Saved the Earth Starfighters for the inevitable "coolest fighters" thread!)

Or the Space Carrier Saratoga from *Space: Above and Beyond*?  The ships in that series should definitely be on the list for being "real" feeling...


----------



## CoryKS

Oh, there might be heavier firepower floating around out there.  But you'll never find a more... well-endowed vessel than Richard "John Boy" Thomas' ship in Battle Beyond the Stars.


----------



## MBuzzy

How come Star Wars ships are never included in this stuff?  Aren't they cool enough or don't they have enough people that like them enough?


----------



## Cryozombie

The Living machine Ship "Sovereign" from MASS EFFECT









> The only Reaper to be witnessed by any living intelligent being after the Protheans became extinct, was designated Sovereign. It was a colossal dreadnought, several times the size of any known vessel &#8211; even dwarfing the massive asari flagship, _Destiny Ascension_. At first, it was presumed to be the flagship of the rogue Spectre agent, Saren Arterius, by those who encountered it. Sovereign did act as transport for Saren and his geth minions &#8211; however, it was later discovered by Commander Shepard that it was in fact Sovereign who was truly the mastermind behind the genocide. Saren began his search for Sovereign at the end of . At first, it was presumed to be the flagship of the rogue Spectre agent, Saren Arterius, by those who encountered it. Sovereign did act as transport for Saren and his geth minions &#8211; however, it was later discovered by Commander ShepardMass Effect: Revelation using research stolen from Dr. Shu Qian, eventually finding the Reaper near or within the Perseus Veil.


----------



## Sukerkin

CoryKS said:


> Oh, there might be heavier firepower floating around out there. But you'll never find a more... well-endowed vessel than Richard "John Boy" Thomas' ship in Battle Beyond the Stars.


 
When it comes to 'well endowed' in this film, I think the Valkyrie wins .


----------



## MA-Caver

FOUND IT!!!    

http://www.merzo.net/ wanna compare sizes? There ya go... not bad...


----------



## CoryKS

Sukerkin said:


> When it comes to 'well endowed' in this film, I think the Valkyrie wins .


 
Hey now, we're discussing space ships!  Sybil Danning deserves her own thread, at least.


----------



## cdunn

_Hitch Hiker's Guide : Heart of Gold_


----------



## HeartofJuyoMk2

Either the Star Destroyer Anakin Solo from the Star Wars Legacy of the Force era or the Mon Remonda from the X-Wing series.

I'm a fan of the smaller snubfighters as well, and I like the X-Wings more than anything, and all te variants, the XJ, XJ3, XJ5, XJ7, StealthX, and the future X-83 Twin Tail.


----------



## David Weatherly

I like the Romulan Bird of Prey myself.  With cloaking device!

David


----------



## Tez3

Tardis!


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

I've always thought the Klingon D7 was classic cool. Followed by the Klingon Raptor class ship from "Enterprise".


CoryKS said:


> Oh, there might be heavier firepower floating around out there. But you'll never find a more... well-endowed vessel than Richard "John Boy" Thomas' ship in Battle Beyond the Stars.


I can't find a picture, but the ship from "Flesh Gordon" may have it beat. Besides, they say size doesn't matter. They still say that, don't they? And they mean it, right? Right?
Damn.


----------



## HeartofJuyoMk2

Okay I have a clear victor now. I mentioned the Imperial II-class Star Destroyer _Anakin Solo_ before, and I finally figured out all of its specs. This beast is painted matte-black and has gravity-well generators for pulling ships out of hyperdrive, a cloaking device on the mid-spine of the ship which serves to further hide the beast. 

In addition, among the advanced anti-starfighter weaponry which solves the problem of the older Imperial Deuces being vulnerable to snubfighters, the _Anakin_ supports four batteries of state-of-the-art long range turbolasers which are devastatingly accurate against even small ships like the _Millennium Falcon._

The _Solo _holds the standard wing of GA starfighters, mostly the new XJ7 X-wings utilized during the second galactic civil war, and Colonel Solo's own StealthX (which is a facinating ship in and of itself).

Possibly the most important aspect of this ship is its commander, Colonel Jacen Solo, who had the monster built after taking the commission for the Galactic Alliance Guard (a secret counter-terrorism police force). Jacen Solo, as he makes his journey into the path of the Sith Lords as Darth Caedus, learns to use the Force to coordinate massive fleet actions which can easily turn the tide of battle using the power known as Battle meditation, or Control mind for the sith.

Ultimately, the _Anakin Solo _acts as a flagship, carrier, mobile base, and just brute artillery all under the command of one of the most powerful Force-users to live. Awesomeness confirmed.


----------



## Paul-M

The Pillar of Autumn.


----------



## jks9199

HeartofJuyoMk2 said:


> Okay I have a clear victor now. I mentioned the Imperial II-class Star Destroyer _Anakin Solo_ before, and I finally figured out all of its specs. This beast is painted matte-black and has gravity-well generators for pulling ships out of hyperdrive, a cloaking device on the mid-spine of the ship which serves to further hide the beast.
> 
> In addition, among the advanced anti-starfighter weaponry which solves the problem of the older Imperial Deuces being vulnerable to snubfighters, the _Anakin_ supports four batteries of state-of-the-art long range turbolasers which are devastatingly accurate against even small ships like the _Millennium Falcon._
> 
> The _Solo _holds the standard wing of GA starfighters, mostly the new XJ7 X-wings utilized during the second galactic civil war, and Colonel Solo's own StealthX (which is a facinating ship in and of itself).
> 
> Possibly the most important aspect of this ship is its commander, Colonel Jacen Solo, who had the monster built after taking the commission for the Galactic Alliance Guard (a secret counter-terrorism police force). Jacen Solo, as he makes his journey into the path of the Sith Lords as Darth Caedus, learns to use the Force to coordinate massive fleet actions which can easily turn the tide of battle using the power known as Battle meditation, or Control mind for the sith.
> 
> Ultimately, the _Anakin Solo _acts as a flagship, carrier, mobile base, and just brute artillery all under the command of one of the most powerful Force-users to live. Awesomeness confirmed.


Just gotta drop a note in, based on several of your posts in this thread.

There's a whole word of science fiction and science fantasy beyond _Star Wars_.   _Star Wars _is fun, and has lots of neat ships... but some other ships in science fiction are at least as impressive.  You think you've got an impressive ship here... consider the Pierson's Puppeteers from Larry Niven; they moved entire worlds as if they were starships!  You just might enjoy looking into some of the other ships mentioned in this thread...


----------



## HeartofJuyoMk2

jks9199 said:


> Just gotta drop a note in, based on several of your posts in this thread.
> 
> There's a whole word of science fiction and science fantasy beyond _Star Wars_. _Star Wars _is fun, and has lots of neat ships... but some other ships in science fiction are at least as impressive. You think you've got an impressive ship here... consider the Pierson's Puppeteers from Larry Niven; they moved entire worlds as if they were starships! You just might enjoy looking into some of the other ships mentioned in this thread...


 Oh I know, but since I've been a child I've loved this series heh.


----------



## astrobiologist

The coolest sci-fi ship I can think of is in Robert Zubrin's book The Case for Mars.  It's only science fiction because it hasn't happened yet, but I think that's pretty much close to what will be the first ship to take humans to Mars.  Also, the HAB at the Mars Desert Research Station in Utah where I lived for two weeks is modeled after it...

On To Mars!


----------



## strikesubmit

those Veritech fighters from Macross (Robotech), hands down...

they turn into giant robots!!  c'mon!!!


----------



## Hagakure

zDom said:


> I always dug the Star Destroyers in Star Wars




Yep. The Super Star Destroyer "Executor" from the ESB, although I'm guessing she'd be a b*tch to park. 

Or anything from Battle Fleet Gothic. I love gothic sci-fi. But it gets "seriously" nerdy... Ahem.


----------



## HeartofJuyoMk2

Oh wait, hands down, Spaceball One.


----------



## strikesubmit

HeartofJuyoMk2 said:


> Oh wait, hands down, Spaceball One.


 
ha!


----------



## FearlessFreep

crushing said:


> Lexx



Was going to post that put decided to scroll through to see if anyone else put it in there


----------



## FearlessFreep

Hagakure said:


> Yep. The Super Star Destroyer "Executor" from the ESB, although I'm guessing she'd be a b*tch to park.



Not really, just put it over or through anything in the way.  When you're that big you park where you want and let them adjust the paring space around you


----------



## FearlessFreep

arnisador said:


> The aliens' ship from _Lifeforce _was pretty cool...



The alien babe from Lifeforce was pretty cool, too


----------



## Hagakure

FearlessFreep said:


> Not really, just put it over or through anything in the way. When you're that big you park where you want and let them adjust the paring space around you


 
I see your point. I was thinking more along the lines of that Saturday morning shopping at the local supermarket, with the lines of cars getting in the way. I'd love to see the Executor hovering over the local supermarket.


----------



## zDom

Hagakure said:


> I see your point. I was thinking more along the lines of that Saturday morning shopping at the local supermarket, with the lines of cars getting in the way. I'd love to see the Executor hovering over the local supermarket.



Don't park it near that kid in "Unleashed" though ... he might move it for you, so I hear...


----------



## HeartofJuyoMk2

zDom said:


> Don't park it near that kid in "Unleashed" though ... he might move it for you, so I hear...


And nearly kill himself in one of the most over-hyped and boring parts of the game yeah...


----------



## kosho

TOS Galactica

would kick everyone's butt.

Kosho


----------



## Hollywood1340

Ships huh? How about boats? seaQuest DSV 4600 is for my money the coolest "Ship" out there.


----------



## jks9199

Hollywood1340 said:


> Ships huh? How about boats? seaQuest DSV 4600 is for my money the coolest "Ship" out there.


Seaquest is a boat.  Not a ship.  And not a space ship.  Even if aliens did zap it across the universe...


----------



## SJC

Sun Crusher.


----------



## Omar B

There are so many great ones.  I gotta go with the old school NX01 though.  As far as I'm concerned, this is what a space ship would look like, cramped spaces, everything piles on everything else, very submarine and naval gunship inspired in just about everything.  The Defiant also runs a close second.

Serenity's also a damn cool hell.  I don't know, for me in sci-fi I always loved the smaller ships.







Honorable mention to the Bajoran Sail Ship, because it's so cute.


----------

